# Trails in der Operpfalz



## brightneon (1. November 2015)

Hallo, bin beruflich in nächster Zeit in der Oberpfalz, insbesondere im Raum Schwandorf beziehungsweise vorderer bayrischer Wald Richtung Cham.  Gibt es dort irgendwo coole Singletrails?

Die gängigen GPS Portale (bspw. Gps-tour.info oder gpsies)  bieten schon viele Touren an, leider ist dort meist in keinster Weise ersichtlich ob sich in den Touren auch Singel Tuens befinden. Habe bei diesen Portalen  häufig die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Touren weitgehend auf Schotter verlaufen. Außerdem sind viele Touren als Halb Tages-oder Tagestouren vorgesehen, eignen sich daher  nicht wirklich beispielsweise für eine Feierabend Runde.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## EL_Rey (1. November 2015)

Check mal www.trailforks.com es gibt auch entsprechende Apps für Android und iOS. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Trail-Datenbank bei der eigentlich nur Single Trails gelistet sind, nicht ganze touren. Man kann also für seine eigene Tour die Trails selbst zusammenstellen. Es finden sich auch die entsprechenden Verbindungswege zu den Trails.

Ist meiner Meinung nach das beste GPS Portal für Mountainbiker die Trails suchen. Bei vielen Toys gibt es entsprechende Beschreibungen und teilweise auch Fotos oder Videos. Außerdem ist das Portal vollkommen gratis und werbefrei.

Die trails können auch als GPX Datei für andere Geräte oder Apple Apps heruntergeladen werden.

Leider befinden sich in der Oberpfalz außer Regensburg noch relativ wenige Trainings online, wäre daher cool wenn noch viele ihre Trails hochladen würden.

Dass die Datenbank Potenzial hat zeigt sich in Nord Amerika und Kanada. Betreiber ist pinkbike.com, in Nordamerika und Kanada sind bereits über 30.000 Trails online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. November 2015)

ab wann bist du denn dort ? Kannst du auch mal Touren mit 3 bis 5 Stunden fahren ? Ich könnte dich schon mal mitnehmen, aber eher weiter nördlich in der Gegend um Weiden. Hierfür hätte ich auch genügend GPS-Material. Die Gegend ist etwas schwierig. Wenn du gar nichts finidest, unterleg dir bei der Streckenplanung auf GPsies einfach die Wanderwege wie Goldsteig oder Kepplerpfad, dann hast du auch einen guten Single-Trail-Anteil.


----------

